# Pellet stove going out 5 seconds after start



## castned (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a enviro Windsor Pellet stove. It is shutting off just a few seconds after starting it. I cleaned it thoroughly,removed the panels and cleaned there also cleaned stove pipe outside. I also unplugged it for about 20 mins. Any suggestions?
Please help ,I want to use up my pellets.


----------



## imacman (Apr 7, 2012)

Can you be a little more descriptive of what you mean by "It is shutting off just a few seconds after starting it"?  Do you mean after pushing the start button, or after raising the stat, or after the fire starts burning, etc, etc.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Plugged vacuum tube? That's usually the cause on my stove.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Or clogged vent, But definely a vacuum error and should flash a code on the display if its a digital board.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 7, 2012)

I would think vaccum too.... But, 5 seconds seems fast for vacuum.. Isnt it normally like a 20 to 30 second delay?  Just asking, cause my Quad is about 30 and the Fahrenheit is 30.  Not saying there the same. Just seems awfully quick.. 

Does the stove do anything else weird?  Does it feed any pellets? Does the room air blower come?


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 7, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I would think vaccum too.... But, 5 seconds seems fast for vacuum.. Isnt it normally like a 20 to 30 second delay? Just asking, cause my Quad is about 30 and the Fahrenheit is 30. Not saying there the same. Just seems awfully quick..
> 
> Does the stove do anything else weird? Does it feed any pellets? Does the room air blower come?


 
Dex, you might be on to something. Vacuum error should be around 30 on the Eviro's. The controller does have a self check on the POF switch. If its stuck closed on start up it will fault very quickly. I think the OP needs to watch the display and post the error code(one of the heat level lights flashing).


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 7, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Dex, you might be on to something. Vacuum error should be around 30 on the Eviro's. The controller does have a self check on the POF switch. If its stuck closed on start up it will fault very quickly. I think the OP needs to watch the display and post the error code(one of the heat level lighs flashing).



Learned from the best! (um.. we know who?? Mr. Enviro) 

 Dont know a lot about Enviro's. But most Manufacturers are longer than 5 seconds. 

May possibly be something with the board?? Is this stove on a Surge Protector?  Not a little Strip Protector. A single Surge Protector?


----------



## castned (Apr 8, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Dex, you might be on to something. Vacuum error should be around 30 on the Eviro's. The controller does have a self check on the POF switch. If its stuck closed on start up it will fault very quickly. I think the OP needs to watch the display and post the error code(one of the heat level lights flashing).


 
I think you're right it is probably longer than 5 seconds. I just checked the stove and the the light is flashing on the second heat level from the bottom. Now I appreciate the careful diagnosis but I also need directions ( with some detail) about how I can fix it. I am a total neophite and don't know the names of all the parts or where they located on the stove. I know this is a lot to ask but with out that sort of response I am lost.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 8, 2012)

Knowing the exact amount of time from start-up (hit on) to shutdown, would be nice to know. That time frame can tell a lot. Also, is anything else "odd" happening?  
It could be you need to clean the vacuum line (rubber hose going from vacuum switch to stove) is cloghed at the barb on the stove. Or something as bad as the control board.

Is this unit on a stand alone surge protector? Have you had any power outages recently?


----------



## castned (Apr 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Knowing the exact amount of time from start-up (hit on) to shutdown, would be nice to know. That time frame can tell a lot. Also, is anything else "odd" happening?
> It could be you need to clean the vacuum line (rubber hose going from vacuum switch to stove) is cloghed at the barb on the stove. Or something as bad as the control board.
> 
> Is this unit on a stand alone surge protector? Have you had any power outages recently?


 
Its not on a surge protector.I timed the shut off time its 15 seconds. is the vacuum tube a red tube on the back rt hand side of hte stove if so I put a metal rod( meat /grilling skewer) through it yesterday, to no avail.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you clean the little barb that it goes on (piece on the stove normally will get plugged. Its best to take tube off of vacuum switch and blow through it toward stove (or use air compressor or canned air). This will clean the hose and blow anything out pf the barb fitting that the hose connects to. Then reinstall and try again. 

The stove should be on a surge protector. Something over 1,000 joules of protection. The electronics in the stove are just as sensitive as those found in your P.C.


----------



## castned (Apr 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Knowing the exact amount of time from start-up (hit on) to shutdown, would be nice to know. That time frame can tell a lot. Also, is anything else "odd" happening?
> It could be you need to clean the vacuum line (rubber hose going from vacuum switch to stove) is cloghed at the barb on the stove. Or something as bad as the control board.
> 
> Is this unit on a stand alone surge protector? Have you had any power outages recently?


 
I got it to work by blowing through the vacuum tube, thanks for your help!!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 8, 2012)

No prob.. Glad you got some heat back... Remember to clean/blow it out once a year..


----------



## CygnusX1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good to hear you got it up and running again. I'm not sure if it's an Enviro problem, but my vacuum line used to clog up a few times a year. I've just made cleaning the line part of my weekly clean out routine and I haven't had the problem since. 

The funny thing is: the stove will run fine until you turn it off, it's when you turn it on again that it registers the fault.

Note: Don't blow compressed air towards the vacuum switch, you can damage it (made this mistake once) Take the tube off, then blow it out.


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess I am an over do'er! I do mine once a month. About the same as vacuuming out the dust in the hopper.

Glad its up and running!


----------



## wwert (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a known issue with the Windsor, Enviro has a part available to remedy it. Part # 50-472 was designed to eliminate the problem.


----------

